# I Do Not Like The Propane Cover!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

All right Outbackers, help me out!

On the way back from the Mid Atlantic Rally, the factory propane cover straps nearest the TT came unhooked and caused some scratching to the fiberglass.

1. Is there an easy fix for this? 
2. Does the damage fall under warranty?
3. Where can we find the guy that developed this thing?

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cannot remember who, but there is a pic in the gallery of a fix. need to find it again myself.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think that the cover is very poorly designed...I put a electric jack on my TT and have to bend the cover and drag it up the front of the TT to just get it to come off of the tongue.

I thought that I might remove the rivets and epoxy the two halves together for strength. Reinstall rivets, and cut a door with a hinge so that I don't have to remove the cover everytime that I need to shut off the gas or fill the tanks.

Has anyone tried this mod???


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I too have an electric tongue jack that makes taking the cover off and on a PITA.
I recently saw a diamond plate aluminum box made to fit on the angled tongue of a trailer and I am now inspired to check with my local welding shop to make me a custom fit one for my 23rs. I'll keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

If you go to the pic gallery I remember seeing a cushion between the trailer and cover, I believe it was attached to the cover if I recall correctly. I was considering what options I would have for coverings.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, it sure is flimsy. I handle mine with Kid gloves. FYI, I put on a Barker 3500 electric tongue jack. The biggest they have, and I can get the cover off without any trouble. Oh, yeah it was trouble when I first tried to get the cover off. But a little fooling and I found a way to turn it sideways while lifting and it comes right off without even touching. There is hope









Back to the original topic. I think you will be hard pressed to get a warranty claim out of this because they "came unhooked" and didn't actually break. But it's worth a try. Good Luck. action


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I think someone made mention that the Outbacks are coming with a new cover for the propane tanks. Haven't actually seen one, but it might be worth checking into. May be a better design?!?!?


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I was thinkinbg the same thing, Parker.

Has anyone seen the new one? What exactly are the differences?

*WE WANT PICTURES!*

Thank you very much.

drifter


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, the Outbacks are coming with a new cover. It is on our new 28rsds and it is a tan color. I have not done anything with it at this point, but it is a solid one piece unit. There was another thread about this, but I will look for a picture.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

There are several threads, the one with the most promise (IMO) is installing a door big enough to put you hand in, so you can leave the cover on most of the time.

Back to the original post, I doubt that warrenty would cover it, but you insurance will. We had a new one delivered to our house and sent State Farm the bill....


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

My new 27RSDS has the new one. I have never tried to use the old style one but this one only takes about 4 seconds to get off with one person. Here are the pictures of it that everyone wanted to see.

Link

Chris


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Chris,
That's what I wanted to see. At least from that shot it look exactly like the old one with the exception of the color and the fact that it is all one piece.

Nice, but I'm not that unhappy with the old one.

drifter


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmm. now I'm thinking I'd like to get hold of a one piece unit. I'm going to check with my dealer to see if I can get one. Maybe, they'll accept a trade in????

I haven't had trouble with mine ... yet... but I'm getting the feeling it's just a matter of time.

BTW, my cover has a piece of soft rubber glued at the top where it meets the TT fibreglass so no scuffing/scratching. Do others have this?

Wayne


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like the way the one piece looks.
But it would look better if it was white.
Don


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I like the look of the new one piece. They must only put them on some models. I just pick up my 23RS on Thursday and it had the old two piece version.

I have to do some cutting to make room for my hangers. The way the dealer installed them, they were unusable with the cover in place.

Keith


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Parker Outbacker said:


> I think someone made mention that the Outbacks are coming with a new cover for the propane tanks. Haven't actually seen one, but it might be worth checking into. May be a better design?!?!?
> [snapback]31480[/snapback]​










HI
I' am a newbie, today!
The new cover is a yuk beige color no other difference in design. I drove out to Lakeshore RV to checkout the 27rsds.We have a deposit on it!







Hunter is our salesman. He was most helpful. So far I'm happy.
Jan sunny


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Wayne:
My 23RS has the rubbe piece at the top. Didn't stay on long though. It came off. I just reglued it (I used a different glue and did a better job I think)

Keith:
I put my hanger in the closet.









drifter
(with that I will drift off)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If you've been reading this forum long, you know what I think of the cover. KEYSTONE really needs to address the fact that the hold downs need revamping. Mine have come loose, and have actually snapped off during travel. When that rubber ages....lookout!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I had the same problem. There is a picture in the old gallery. It is very simple, just add 2 pieces of weatherstripping to the edges. Works great. I bought the rubber weatherstripping at an Automotive parts store. I cannot remember who post the pic.

Thor

PS - I will take pics and post next time I am out with my camera.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree .. we also just simply bought 2 bucks of weather stripping at Home Depot... works great


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Parker Outbacker said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone made mention that the Outbacks are coming with a new cover for the propane tanks.Â Haven't actually seen one, but it might be worth checking into.Â May be a better design?!?!?
> ...


Sorry to be correcting the DW,







but there is another significant difference besides color and being one-piece. The new beige cover is much thicker, probably twice as thick as the two-piece white one.

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My cover is tan also. I put weatherstripping for between trailer and cover. The part I dislike the most is the hold downs are not aligned good. They are crooked and if you pull down to lock the rubber straps, it seems like they will break if you lock them where they should be. I latch it under the handle part, but now barely snug.

John


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Check out what user kjp1969 did.
It looks nice! We have been thinking of trying this mod.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2385

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...w_album&album=8

Happy camping!
Lorrie


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

I have the new cover on my 05 23rs. At least that is what I was told. Do not know what the old covers were, but the new is Tan, fairly ridgid, one piece molded plastic. It has cushioning where it meets the front of the TT to prevent rubbing

No problems with putting on or taking off once you have done it a few times and know what angle to come in at. I will try to take some pictures and post!!


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

Funny, my 05 23rs has the new style cover!!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

My 2005 26RS has the old one. One rivet broke out and counting.


----------

